# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Përshëndetje dhe urime >  Pershendetje per 100 vjetorin

## Plaku me kostum

Per te gjithe Shqiptaret kudo qe jane.

----------


## Serioze

Përshendetje gjithashtu edhe nga unë  :buzeqeshje: 
http://sphotos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto...19679568_n.jpg

----------


## loneeagle

Urime gjithe shqiptarve kudo qe ndodhen!

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Urime festen e 100 vjetorit,deshira ime eshte qe te bashkohen trojet tona.*

----------


## toni54

urime te gjithe shqiptareve 100 vjetori...

----------


## Diella1

Gezuar 100 vjetorin, troje shqiptare!

----------


## KILI MERTURI

SHQIPËRIA DO TE BASHKOHET!

*URIME TË GJITHË SHQIPTARËVE KUDO KU JAN 100 VJETORI !*

U BASHKOFSHIN TROJET TONA SA MË PARË!

Kili
*SHQIPËRIA ETNIKE ËSHTË GJAKU IM QË NUK FALET!*

----------


## AlbaneZ

*O TOKE E SHENJTE KRESHNIKE
O AME SHQIPERI
ME NDER TA PUTHIM TOKEN
ATDHEU YNE JETI
SI GJITHMONE ME GEZIM
E PRITEM NENTORIN
SOT TA UROJME NE TY
100 VJETORIN*

----------


## Serioze

http://sphotos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto...69487921_n.jpg

----------


## Ilir Baftijari

Urime.

----------


## prishtina75

......URIME,

----------


## Skender

kerkoj nje ese per 100 vjetorin e pavarsis se shqiperis

----------


## B@Ne

*Urime !!!*

----------


## prishtina75



----------


## Elonesaa

Urimeee  gjith  shiqipetarveee   100 vjetori ....Nje   shekull  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Agim Metbala

*Urime, e gëzofshim në mijëvejaçare me gëzime, prosperitet, avansim në të githa fushat e mundshme...*

----------


## Irfan Cana

Përshëndetje dhe mirë se ju gjej në këtë ditë feste .

----------


## prishtina75

....ne dime, duam dhe do bejme

http://shqiperiaetnike.ucoz.com/_ph/5/2/807843830.gif

----------


## K.i EPERM

Pershendeetje te gjthë  Shqiptarve  kudo që ndodhen   Urime festa me e madhe  e Kombit  Shqiptar   100 Vjetori  i Pavarsis  

Nga Vlora e mbushur më  Flamuj Kuqë  e Zi    të gjithë  më një  Deshirë     BASHKIM KOMBTAR   SA MË  PARË


  PERSHENDETJE VETEM PER SHQIPTAR

----------


## Sdo

nje pershendetje edhe nga une per te gjith Shqiptaret ku do qe jane,,!

----------

